# BlasCrafter Die Gelben Seiten



## Ahrês (25. Oktober 2008)

Habe das Problem das seid denn letzten Patch die Gelben seiten leer sind ^^ 

sprich keine Formeln und keine -leute mehr aufgelistet werden die diese Formeln könnten 

Früher musste man ja nur zb -lederer raussuchen dann was man brauch und dann zeigt ein das Programm wer das kann
jetzt ist das ganze programm leeeeeeer ^^ hat jemand vlt ne Lösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne ist dooooof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Oktober 2008)

am crafter wird wohl grade getüftelt. musst im blasc support forum suchen. da stand mal was.


----------



## Ahrês (26. Oktober 2008)

das bringt mich irgend wie gar nicht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

giebt es denn keine möglichkeit damit wider alles angezeit wird???

bitte um suport ^^  wer mir auch schon ne hilfe wenn man mir sagt ich were nicht alleine mit dem problem!?

habe schon einige Beiträge gelesen aber nix passendes gefunden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sohryu (26. Oktober 2008)

du bist nicht allein


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Auch der BlascCrafter wird zur Zeit überarbeitet, also einfach noch etwas warten und es wird mit einem Update wieder gehen.


----------



## Tureon (27. Oktober 2008)

hallo

hab ein kleines/großes problem dank des blascrafters.

und zwar folgends:
kann in den beruf fenstern nicht mehr die menus öffnen bzw zeigt mir nichts an.

hab folgende fehler:



> 2008/10/27 23:09:44-2536-x1]: Interface\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:834: attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value):
> BLASCrafter-0.5.0\BLASCrafter.lua:98: in function <Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:93>
> BLASCrafter-0.5.0\BLASCrafter.lua:124: in function `BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad'
> <string>:"*:OnLoad":1: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
> ...




denke mal das das die probs sind die ich bis jetzt habe.


----------



## Kusiii (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das liegt am Patch.. Der BlascCrafter ist nicht mit diesem Kompatibel.
Einfach unter Addons Deaktivieren und gut ist


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

*lach

Ich will ihn aber wieder haben =)

Ich denke/hoffe das wird schnell gefixed?


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> *lach
> 
> Ich will ihn aber wieder haben =)
> 
> Ich denke/hoffe das wird schnell gefixed?



Nicht gefixt - überarbeitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimlimeister (29. Oktober 2008)

ja und bis wann is der überarbeitet???


----------



## joshivince (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja kein Ding. Fix, Überarbeitung.... Hauptsache das Meisterstück tut wieder.
Danke im Voraus =)


----------



## joshivince (30. Oktober 2008)

BTW zur Überarbeitung: Mich hat eine Sache ganz gewalltig gestört: Es fehlt eine Suchfunktion (Gerne auch Berufeübergreifend).
Ich stelle mir ne kleine Leerzeile vor wie bei den Berufefenstern von Blizz.
Schön wäre auch, wenn man nach Mats suchen könnte und die Rezepte angezeigt würden, die diese als Mats nutzen.

Kurz und bündig: Eine Suchfunktion integrieren, die wie die Suchfunktion von Blizz in den Berufefenstern funktioniert.

Ach ja, schön wäre auch, wenn man das Fenster mittels am Frame ziehen vergößern könnte. Ich mag diese kleinen Standardfensterchen nicht =)

Der
Vince


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Gimlimeister schrieb:


> ja und bis wann is der überarbeitet???



Bis zum Lich-King-Start sollte es soweit sein.
Aber erstmal ohne Such-Funktion, das haben wir aber schon eine Weile im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Leonnie (1. November 2008)

Wenn ich das früher eingab konnte ich alles mögliche aller berufe sehen.
zB welche mats brauche ich um Armschienen ... zu verzaubern - geht nimmer. Fenster geht zwar auf, steht aber nix drin... 

Kann man das irgendwie fixen? wäre dankbar für tips


----------



## Sehruntot (2. November 2008)

jop same shit here wer ne ahnung?


----------



## Ocian (2. November 2008)

Zur Zeit noch in überarbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt einiges neues dazu und wird auch noch weniger Performance brauchen als noch vor kurzem.


----------



## Abigayle (3. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab heute mal in meine Rezeptliste geschaut hier auf dem Buffed Profil von mir,w eil mich jmand fragte ob ich das hätte als ich net WoW online war. Ich großkotzig: Ja klar, hab ich. Und In Game die große Enttäuschung: Ich hab die gar nicht. Außerdem werden angebliche Bosskills angezeigt, obwohl ich noch nie in der Ini war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ein Wenig verwirrt. Liegts am neuen BLASC update? Sind da noch ein paar kleine Bugs, die sich eingeschlichen haben?


----------



## Ollimua (4. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiss haben sich die IDs von einigen gegenständen und Bossen geändert, so dass es da zu Schwierigkeiten kommen kann.


----------



## Gubbl (5. November 2008)

Ja, aber was bringt das dann, wenn es erst dann geupdated wird, wenn der nächste Patch vor der Tür steht und es danach wieder nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Isaak Mc Cool (5. November 2008)

Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag.
Da ich vermutlich nicht der einzige bin der die FUBAR benutzt könntet Ihr den den Blascrafter so adabtieren das er sich in die Fubar einbinden lässt.
Oder vieleicht geht das ja schon und ich bin nur nicht Wiff genug dazu.


----------



## Colalight (6. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird ein Beruf angezeigt denn ich gar nicht gelernt habe bzw. ausübe.
Bitte schaut euch des mal an.

Außerdem ist die Anzahl von meinen Bosskills nicht ok - hab tdm hero sicher nicht 23mal gemacht. (Glaub 4 oder 5 mal)
Das gleiche mit BT - war diese Woche das erste mal drinnen und hab 2 Bosse gelegt  - jetzt steht da das ich die Bosse 15 bzw. 16 mal gelegt habe!!!!?????

MH das gleiche !!

Liebes Buffed Team könnt ihr euch des mal anschaun und in Ordnung bringen.
Oder wäre es einmal möglich von euch eine Antwort zu bekommen wieso, weshalb, wann,.....des in Ordnung gebracht wird.

lg

joe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gardenstale (7. November 2008)

Ok das mit dem Blascrafter ingame währe den geklärt, aber ich hab immer noch das problem das meine Charaktere auf meiner "My buffed seite" nicht angezeigt werden, ich warte schon nen knapen Monat darauf.
Wollt jetz kein extra thread aufmachen, deswegen hab ich mich ma hier mit eingeklingt.
Woran kann es liegen?

PLZ HELP MEE ^^


----------



## Abigayle (7. November 2008)

Bei mir nu das selbe: Sethekhallen 10 Mal? Ich war erst 2 Mal drin, und nur einmal haben wir den Boss gelegt. (Guter Rat an alle Eltern von kleinen Kindern: Kakao im Bett is keine gute Idee) 


Ebenso die Krypta, in der wir einmal waren.  Und Düsterbruch, da haben wirs noch nie hin geschafft. 

Irgendwas läuft zur Zeit fürchtbar schief! Und Verzaubern hab ich auch net neu gelernt. Bin immer noch Alchi mit meinem Main.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paganus (8. November 2008)

Ich hab auch das Problem dass der Blascrafter ingame nicht läuft. Fenster öffnet sich, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung und das Fenster bleibt leer.

Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua line 431:
   attempt to call method 'SetTextColor' (a nil value)

Bitte um Hilfe
Paga


----------



## Leonnie (8. November 2008)

Paganus schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Problem dass der Blascrafter ingame nicht läuft. Fenster öffnet sich, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung und das Fenster bleibt leer.
> 
> Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua line 431:
> attempt to call method 'SetTextColor' (a nil value)
> ...




Hilfe steht ja bisschen weiter oben - etwas warten und überraschen lassen. Untern Weihnachtsbaum is dann wieder n blascrafter der Jingle bells spielt beim öffnen...


----------



## Elfenjaeger (10. November 2008)

Mit /blascrafter oeffnet sich ingame ein fenster zur Suche von Spielern, die bestimmte Rezepte beherrschen.
Dieses Fenster bleibt  bei mir leider leer, trotz aktueller version und regelmaessigem update.


----------



## Blutsauger (16. November 2008)

gibts hier was neues könnte den crafter wieder gebrauchen?!


----------



## Asenerbe (16. November 2008)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> gibts hier was neues könnte den crafter wieder gebrauchen?!




dito.

Der Blasc Crafter Ingame ist einfach verdammt gut.
Kann man ingame stöbern was die andren Berufe so können.
Wenn man was gebaut habe will kann man sofort gucken welche Mats man besorgen muss.

Würde mir sehr wünschen das der Blasc crafter gleich wieder mal funktioniert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (17. November 2008)

Jo, bissi mehr Feedback seitens buffed wäre dazu mal sehr angebracht. Wann kann man mal mit 'nem Update rechnen?


----------



## Roldur (17. November 2008)

Das dauert mal wieder ^^
Der geht ja schon ewig nimmer, also bitte sagt mal einen Termin oder so, dann kann man sich wenigstens drauf freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsauger (18. November 2008)

*ungeduldigmitdenfüssenklopf*

sagt doch wenigstens wo das prob ist es wieder lauffähig zu machen? gibts überhaubt ne chance es sehr zeitnah wieder benutzen zu können? weil dann kann ich das blasc tool auch deinstallieren habs nur dafür drauf...


----------



## Ocian (18. November 2008)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> sagt doch wenigstens wo das prob ist es wieder lauffähig zu machen?


Das Problem ist die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu viel zu machen für zu wenig Leute somit rücken einige Dinge erstmal in den Hintergrund, wodurch wir auch zu deiner zweiten frage kommen.


Blutsauger schrieb:


> gibts überhaubt ne chance es sehr zeitnah wieder benutzen zu können?


Aber sicher das, es dauert halt nur etwas länger als geplant. Im übrigen macht der Blasc profiler mehr als nur den BlascCrafter mit Daten zu versorgen, denn mit dem BlascProfiler helft ihr auch die Datenbank was Gegenstände Quests und Drops angeht zu befüllen um sie dadurch noch genauer zu machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ocian


----------



## Blutsauger (18. November 2008)

naja es gibt doch viele leute in der buffed com evtl ist jemand fähig und interesiert das tool auf die neue wow version zu aktualiserien?


----------



## bibibgd (19. November 2008)

ich bekomm keine daten ..... dann bekommt ihr eben auch keine von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*blasc-abschalt*


----------



## Hypnosmon (19. November 2008)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> naja es gibt doch viele leute in der buffed com evtl ist jemand fähig und interesiert das tool auf die neue wow version zu aktualiserien?



Ich habe mir das Blascrafter-Addon an version 3.0.3 angepasst, ging mit relativ wenig Änderungen.
Das Problem ist aber, dass beim Start von WoW der Blasc jeweils eine aktuelle version des Datenfiles mit den Spielerdaten vom buffed-server ladet und dieses File ist bei mir jetzt immer leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute, dass die neu Datenbankstruktur bei Buffed serverseitig ein neues Interface zum Blasc erfordert und da wird wohl noch dran gearbeitet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem ist die Rezept-Liste mit den Tooltips vom Blascrafter-Addon veraltet, die braucht auch ein Update. Und diese Liste ist recht lang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jahsera (20. November 2008)

Ich möchte hier meinen Unmut über Blasc kundtun.
Seit BC hat es das entwicklerteam nicht geschafft eine aktuelle funktionierende version des Blasccrafters herauszubringen und die lies mich zu dem entschluss kommen dass buffed von einer besten community seiten zu einer der schlechtesten wurde weil hier einfach NIX aktuell ist da geht man lieber auf curse gaming. das is zwar englisch aber wer braucht deutsche inhalte wenn sie scheiße sind


----------



## Petu (21. November 2008)

Hi,

Kann jemand bestätigen das die Ingame Funktion vom Blascrafter nicht funktioniert ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (21. November 2008)

Was Blasc angeht, stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## RoFu (21. November 2008)

Jep und zwar schon eine weile nicht mehr^^


----------



## Dagro (22. November 2008)

Ich denke ein "When It´s Done" ist hier angepasst =D 

Go Go Buffed, ihr könnt das, gebt ma schub Rakete *g* Giev Crafter Plx Gieeev Gieeev! /Random 100


----------



## Blutsauger (24. November 2008)

naja hab meinen blasc auch erstmal abgeschalten. hängt den pc eh immer für 5 sec auf wenn er nen upload macht.
sag bescheid wenn der crafter wieder geht.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (24. November 2008)

Jo, nächst Jahr oder so, die Blogs von den Chars gehen ja auch scho seit Wochen nicht mehr. Da fragt man sich was die Leutz von buffed den ganzen Tag machen. Andere umfangreichere AddOns sind längst auf dem neuesten Stand...
Die Signaturen sind a scho seit Jahren die selben...


----------



## dfx (24. November 2008)

das  der crafter immernochnicht aktualisiert wurde nervt gewaltig, nichtmal die toc datei wurde seid dem bc raidnerf patch editiert..
kennt einer ne gute alternative?


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (25. November 2008)

Leider nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (25. November 2008)

Hi

Also was ich nicht verstehe warum beschweren sich alle nur das der Blasccrafter net geht ?? 
Das ist ein KOSTELOSE und ein verdammt gutes Addon.

Wenn ihr wollt das es schneller geht dann hört auf hier rum zu jammern und lasst ihnen ZEIT.



> Ich möchte hier meinen Unmut über Blasc kundtun.
> Seit BC hat es das entwicklerteam nicht geschafft eine aktuelle funktionierende version des Blasccrafters herauszubringen und die lies mich zu dem entschluss kommen dass buffed von einer besten community seiten zu einer der schlechtesten wurde weil hier einfach NIX aktuell ist da geht man lieber auf curse gaming. das is zwar englisch aber wer braucht deutsche inhalte wenn sie scheiße sind



Warum bist du dann noch da ?? Das Buffed Team macht eine Super Arbeit


----------



## Blutsauger (25. November 2008)

weil wir buffed daten geben und dafür sozusagen, zumindest mache ich es so nur den crafter nutzen will.

sprich ein tauschgeschäft.

sicher isses kostenlos. meine daten auch. 

klar wenn nur wir paar den blasc client ausmachn stört das  keinen , mich aber auch net. 
eure questhilfen etc werden auch kaum noch genutzt seit es mobmap und cartograper gibt.

im endeffekt fragt man sich was tut der blasc client für einen selber? 
wozu braucht man ihn wenn nicht für das crafttool? 

wenn mir dafür jemand nen argument bringen kann bin ich der letze der seinem unmut hier auslässt.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (25. November 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also was ich nicht verstehe warum beschweren sich alle nur das der Blasccrafter net geht ??
> Das ist ein KOSTELOSE und ein verdammt gutes Addon.
> ...



Wieviel Zeit denn noch? Sie hatten die ganze Beta über Zeit das AddOn anzupassen, und nun auch schon 3 Wochen seit Release fast. So schwer kann das doch net sein, stattdessen posten sie lieber dumme Quiz über Geißel die niemanden interessieren. Andere Programmierer haben ihre AddOns, die auch KOSTENLOS sind, längst aktualisiert, und einige sind weitaus komplexer als Blascrafter.

Zumal iss die neuen Datenbank auch für den Popo, zumindest in Sachen Quests, die Vorquests und die Nachfolge-Quests werden nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## DarkStar89 (28. November 2008)

Hi

Ok wenn ihr es alle besser könnt macht es doch besser.

Ich glaube nicht das sie auf unser Daten angewissen sind immerhin haben Sie selber in der Beta mit gespielt und haben da auch schon extrem viel gesammelt. Und bis der Crafter geht suche ich mir einen Beruf der Full skill hat und schau mir duch was er kann und wenn ich was schönes finde lass ich es mir Bauen.

Gruss


----------



## Blutsauger (28. November 2008)

Du argumentierst wie ein kleines Kind.

wir wollten lediglich wissen was los ist und woran es klemmt.
und vorgeschlagen zu helfen habe ich auch also wieso regst du dich auf?


----------



## Gastro (29. November 2008)

/push und so ne das Addon WotLK is schon seit knappen 3Wochen erschienen -.-

MfG:Gastro


----------



## Ocian (29. November 2008)

Gastro schrieb:


> das Addon WotLK is schon seit knappen 3Wochen erschienen -.-



Und hier findest du die Antwort warum der Blasc Crafter noch nicht geht.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=72443


----------



## Odis74 (29. November 2008)

Also das der Blascrafter Ingame super ist, wissen die meisten die ihn immer benutzt haben. 
Aber Leute!!!!!!! Dies ist ein kostenloses Tool wofür Ihr nichts bezahlen müsst. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht das hier so viel gemeckert wird. Stellt Euch doch mal hin und Programmiert sowas und verschenkt es kostenlos an alle Welt. 
Dann kommt ein Update und es funktioniert nicht mehr. Also meckert die ganze Welt auf euch. Mh ich weiß nicht ob das dann noch so hochmitivierend ist?
Buffed könnte es auch als kostenpflichtiges Teil vertreiben, am besten ebenfalls Monatliche Gebühren. 
Also übt euch in Gedult. Ich denke wir können in kürze ein weiteres Update erwarten und bringen dann auch mal unsere Anerkennung zum vorschein.

Buffed hat mit diesem Teil was geniales Erfunden. Und was immer noch immer noch unbezahlbar ist, es ist KOSTENLOS.

In dem Sinne........


----------



## Vucko (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir steht bei jedem meiner Charaktere die komplette Rezeptliste. Wär fein wenn mal eine Antwort zu dem Problem kommt, denn so kann man sich den Crafter gerade sparen.

Gruß
Vucko


----------



## Metheus (6. Dezember 2008)

/stups


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2008)

Metheus schrieb:


> /stups



Der BLASCrafter ist noch in Arbeit. Mit Patch 3.0.X wurden einige Funktionen aus dem LUA-Scripting entfernt, die der BLASCrafter nutzt. Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, wann das Add-on wieder aktiv ist - aber wir arbeiten daran. Außerdem wird die Rezeptliste dann aktualisiert - vielleicht(!!!) hat das Add-on dann auch eine Suchfunktion nach Rezepten.


----------



## Knochengeist (8. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der BLASCrafter ist noch in Arbeit. Mit Patch 3.0.X wurden einige Funktionen aus dem LUA-Scripting entfernt, die der BLASCrafter nutzt. Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, wann das Add-on wieder aktiv ist - aber wir arbeiten daran. Außerdem wird die Rezeptliste dann aktualisiert - vielleicht(!!!) hat das Add-on dann auch eine Suchfunktion nach Rezepten.


na das klingt doch schon mal vielversprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (9. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der BLASCrafter ist noch in Arbeit. Mit Patch 3.0.X wurden einige Funktionen aus dem LUA-Scripting entfernt, die der BLASCrafter nutzt. Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, wann das Add-on wieder aktiv ist - aber wir arbeiten daran. Außerdem wird die Rezeptliste dann aktualisiert - vielleicht(!!!) hat das Add-on dann auch eine Suchfunktion nach Rezepten.



Das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Auch wenn ich hoffe, dass ihr es damit nicht wie die Macher des nächsten DukeNukem-Teils handhabt ^^


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Auch wenn ich hoffe, dass ihr es damit nicht wie die Macher des nächsten DukeNukem-Teils handhabt ^^



Wir bleiben unter 11 Jahren Entwicklungszeit!


----------



## BigMTheBoss (11. Dezember 2008)

Seit Kurzen kommen immer Fehlermeldungen beim Starten von World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King

Date: 2008-12-11 23:31:15
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 834:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:834: UIDropDownMenu_SetText()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:98:
      BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:93
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:124: BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
      [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  Ace3, v
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasTransportation, v1.13.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  Titan, v4.1.3.30000 (Revision 80)
  (ck=104)


und 

Date: 2008-12-11 23:31:15
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 809:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a number value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:809: UIDropDownMenu_SetWidth()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:167: BLASCCrafterSkillDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
      [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  Ace3, v
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasTransportation, v1.13.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  Titan, v4.1.3.30000 (Revision 80)
  (ck=104)

Würde mich um Antwort freuen...

Gruss

BigMTheBoss


----------



## Maladin (11. Dezember 2008)

Der Blascrafter ist veraltet. Derzeit gibt es weder das Addon noch Daten dafür. Deaktiviere bitte dieses Addon.

/wink maladin


----------



## Astoris (13. Dezember 2008)

Elfenjaeger schrieb:


> Mit /blascrafter oeffnet sich ingame ein fenster zur Suche von Spielern, die bestimmte Rezepte beherrschen.
> Dieses Fenster bleibt  bei mir leider leer, trotz aktueller version und regelmaessigem update.




das gleiche problem habe ich leider auch. weiß da jemand ne lösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

suche doch ab und an so einiges,aber ist dann schon blöd wenn es leider nicht klappt.


----------



## Agrimor (14. Dezember 2008)

Hättest Du nur knapp 10% der Antworten hier gelesen, wüsstest Du, dass es derzeit keine aktuelle bzw. funktionierende Version des BlasCrafters gibt....


----------



## Jinthora (14. Dezember 2008)

Date: 2008-12-14 15:46:05
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 834:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:834: UIDropDownMenu_SetText()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:98:
      BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:93
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:124: BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
      [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  ACP, v3.0.0
  Aloft, v2.1.2
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasTransportation, v1.13.0
  AtlasLoot, v5.02.03
  AtlasLootFu, v1.2
  Bagnon, v1.6.8
  BagnonForever, v1.1.1
  BagnonTooltips, v
  Bartender4, v4.2.1
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  ButtonFacade, v0.1Alpha
  FuBar, v
  (ck=195)

Das steht, ich soll per copy / paste den bug melden. Ich hoff ich bin hier richtig


----------



## Ocian (14. Dezember 2008)

Jinthora schrieb:


> Das steht, ich soll per copy / paste den bug melden. Ich hoff ich bin hier richtig



Ja bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird bereits fleißig dran gearbeitet, dass darf ich dir versichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## take2 (16. Dezember 2008)

oh Leute mach hine ich werde noch ganz bescheuert ohne Blacrafter ständig drück ich die Taste und denke mir ja geht ja noch nicht  und es passiert mir immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich mag keinen Druck erzeugen wollen (was ja nur bei Menschen geht, die sich unter Druck setzten lassen), aber langsam leide auch ich unter Entzugserscheinungen - und die Fragen, vieler Leute, nach Mats für bestimmte Dinge (Verzauberungen, Items, etc...) nimmt in den Chat's merklich zu.

Gibt es schon eine Aussicht, ob es dieses Jahr noch etwas mit einer aktualisierten Version des BLASCCrafters wird? - Dieses Addon ist ja *sowas* von hilfreich gewesen..

Es ist wie mit dem Handy: (fast) jeder hat eines, und wenn es morgen nicht mehr geht, weil alle Sateliten vom Himmel fallen, würde glatt die Welt untergehen *lol*. - Für einige jedenfalls... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Alvaó@WoW (2. Januar 2009)

Bis jetzt funktioniert er immer noch nicht schon 3 mal neu installiert etc...... ich hoff buffed braucht nicht mehr lange !


----------



## Agrimor (3. Januar 2009)

Alvaó@WoW schrieb:


> Bis jetzt funktioniert er immer noch nicht schon 3 mal neu installiert etc...... ich hoff buffed braucht nicht mehr lange !



Ich denke, dass es, falls er noch fertiggestellt wird, bestimmt irgendwo hier zu lesen sein wird ^^


----------



## Kusiii (3. Januar 2009)

und? schon mal bei der Entwicklerfirma angefragt ob die mal wieder was an diesem Projekt arbeiten wollten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatort (5. Januar 2009)

Huhu zusammen würde gern mal wissen wann der Crafter wieder funkt... ???!!


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (6. Januar 2009)

So wie es aussieht wohl gar nicht mehr.


----------



## consolix (10. Januar 2009)

Unabhängig davon ob nun wer dran arbeitet oder nicht könntet ihr ja wenigstens mal so gescheit sein und den BLASC2.5 in der Downloads Sektion als nicht (vollständig) WotLtK kompatibel markieren.
Die lange "Updatezeit" liegt sicher daran dass man sich noch immer nicht einig geworden ist wie man den so beliebten und dadurch erheblich Traffic verursachenden BLASCrafter der Community als "Premium User Tool" (natürlich gegen Abogebühr) verkaufen soll.


----------



## Agrimor (11. Januar 2009)

consolix schrieb:


> Die lange "Updatezeit" liegt sicher daran dass man sich noch immer nicht einig geworden ist wie man den so beliebten und dadurch erheblich Traffic verursachenden BLASCrafter der Community als "Premium User Tool" (natürlich gegen Abogebühr) verkaufen soll.




Ich tippe weiterhin darauf, dass Computec Probleme hat. Die PC-Action (also auch Computec) hat 2 wichtige Redakteure gefeuert, hier gehts immer langsamer voran...

Ich hoffe ja mal, dass es nicht so ist aber ich rechne eher mit dem schlimmsten...


----------



## Ocian (11. Januar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal, dass es nicht so ist aber ich rechne eher mit dem schlimmsten...



Es ist nicht so, keine Sorge.
Aber das Dev Team ist gleichgroß geblieben obwohl mehr Projekte dazukamen, somit verteilt sich die vorhandene Zeit auf mehr Dinge und somit dauern manche Dinge etwas länger.

Aber es wird weiterhin dran gearbeitet, da könnt ihr euch sicher sein.


----------



## consolix (12. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe Agrimors Statment wurde widersprochen... meinem nicht.

Nun weiss ich natürlich nicht worin all die Projekte bestehen an denen ihr arbeitet und kann mir daher kein Urteil darüber erlauben. Aber vielleicht stellt ihr hier mal einige eurer Projekte vor, welche ihr am wichtigsten findet, und lasst die Community entscheiden welchem der Projekte die größte Priorität eingeräumt werden sollte. 
Denn wenn man sich mal  auf ein Projekt konzentriert dann ist es um so schneller fertig und um so eher kann das Nächste in Angriff genommen werden.

Was eben etwas... mhhh sagen wir mal unschön für uns ist, ist dass man so garkeinen Überblick hat von was für einem Zeitfenster wir reden wenn davon gesprochen wird [ich zitiere]: "Aber es wird weiterhin dran gearbeitet, da könnt ihr euch sicher sein."
Also wie Zeitintensiv sind die mehr dazugekommenen Projekte und wieviel von dieser, den Projekten zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit, bekommt die BLASCrafter-Weiterentwicklung ab?


----------



## dfx (13. Januar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt ist das laue vertrösten einfach nur lächerlich, ich bin nicht mehr bereit länger auf eine seit nun fast einem jahr überfällige aktualisierung zu warten.
ich werde mein blasc nun komplett deinstallieren und rate jedem das auch so zutun. wer nix gibt bekommt nix! ganz einfach.

nochdazu werde ich mir gern die mühe machen und ein mögliches ersatzaddon hier überall im forum zu posten, sollte ich eins finden.

Gnomish Yellow Pages hat potential, schauts euch auf curse mal an.


----------



## Kusiii (17. Januar 2009)

dfx schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ist das laue vertrösten einfach nur lächerlich, ich bin nicht mehr bereit länger auf eine seit nun fast einem jahr überfällige aktualisierung zu warten.
> ich werde mein blasc nun komplett deinstallieren und rate jedem das auch so zutun. wer nix gibt bekommt nix! ganz einfach.
> 
> nochdazu werde ich mir gern die mühe machen und ein mögliches ersatzaddon hier überall im forum zu posten, sollte ich eins finden.
> ...



Das Teil ist ja echt mal ein kleiner Ersatz.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Agrimor (17. Januar 2009)

dfx schrieb:


> Gnomish Yellow Pages hat potential, schauts euch auf curse mal an.




Habs auch mal installiert und werde prüfen ob man damit was anfangen kann. Wenn das gut funzt, braucht man Blasc gar nicht mehr, da der CurseClient ja mittlerweile recht brauchbar ist.


----------

